# Fired from target?



## Catlady87 (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello, I wanted to know if anyone knows if target can fire you if your redcard goes to collections?
I  moved to a new state and my previous store was giving me 35 hours guaranteed but this new store I'm only getting 8 hours a week and have been having a hard time getting hired at a new job. judgements are welcome at this point because I'm a dumbass for ever getting involved in credit cards.  Thank you for your advices


----------



## NKG (Jan 7, 2021)

Catlady87 said:


> Hello, I wanted to know if anyone knows if target can fire you if your redcard goes to collections?
> I  moved to a new state and my previous store was giving me 35 hours guaranteed but this new store I'm only getting 8 hours a week and have been having a hard time getting hired at a new job. judgements are welcome at this point because I'm a dumbass for ever getting involved in credit cards.  Thank you for your advices


It has happened to some people. Ap were notified. I bounced several checks at Target and never got fired. I paid them off and can't get a red card even after not being an tm.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 7, 2021)

It happens to everyone at one time or another.  It's called life.  Communicate with the CC company and work out a plan.  Also when your situation improves connect with Capital One and set up a "credit builder card" program.  It works, it takes time and it's ok to go this way.  Everyone makes mistakes.  Follow the Captains orders, your stress level will go down.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jan 8, 2021)

Catlady87 said:


> Hello, I wanted to know if anyone knows if target can fire you if your redcard goes to collections?
> I  moved to a new state and my previous store was giving me 35 hours guaranteed but this new store I'm only getting 8 hours a week and have been having a hard time getting hired at a new job. judgements are welcome at this point because I'm a dumbass for ever getting involved in credit cards.  Thank you for your advices


I know people use to get written up and talked to by HR for not making their payments, but I'm not sure that is the case anymore.  Wish I could be more help.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 8, 2021)

Yes, people have gotten fired for this.  Call the credit card company and work something out with them.  Go to your HR and ask for help. Tell them that you will come in whenever called (then do it).  Keep looking for a new job in the meantime, but know that a credit check can be part of a background check, so get ahead of this. Call TMLR.  They are more than just counseling sessions, and can provide practical help. See if there are resources in your area.  Good Luck.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 8, 2021)

Be wary of those credit solution scams.  Capital One is for real and it works.  There may be others. Learn and practice curbing spending.  Brown bag lunch, there is absolutely no reason on earth to spend $5 per day on food at work.  That's 80 bucks a month.  Your break room probably has a coffee maker, use it and forget Bux.  If they have a Keurig, get some cheapo Costco Kcups, and use them.  They're actually pretty damned good.  No tats, no noisy muffler modifications on your little Honda or truck and no new video crap until you get settled.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jan 8, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> Be wary of those credit solution scams.  Capital One is for real and it works.  There may be others. Learn and practice curbing spending.  Brown bag lunch, there is absolutely no reason on earth to spend $5 per day on food at work.  That's 80 bucks a month.  Your break room probably has a coffee maker, use it and forget Bux.  If they have a Keurig, get some cheapo Costco Kcups, and use them.  They're actually pretty damned good.  No tats, no noisy muffler modifications on your little Honda or truck and no new video crap until you get settled.


This is why I never use the same username on any forums or social media sites.  My reddit username was generated by reddit, 😂.


----------

